# Estação Meteorológica sem computador.



## Mr.Henrique (4 Jan 2019 às 17:59)

Boa tarde caríssimos,

Em Mondim de Basto foi implementada uma webcam no alto do famoso Monte da Sra. da Graça. 
Podem dar uma vista de olhos aqui: https://municipio.mondimdebasto.pt/index.php/turismo/livecam/webcam-sr-a-da-graca.html

Dado que é um local onde a prática de parapente é cada vez mais frequente, e visto ser um monte relativamente alto e com poucas estações meteorológicas perto, era um local interessante para instalar uma estação.

No entanto, o local, apesar de ter rede Wi-fi e um ponto de luz, não é propício à instalação de um computador para gerir as informações enviadas pela estação.

A dúvida aqui é: Existe alguma estação meteo, capaz de ser controlada por rede à distância, sem ter nenhum computador no local?



Muito obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 18:36)

Boa noite,

Orçamento? Quais medidas? Há muitas soluções (NUC, 4G, Sigfox, LoRa,…) de 0 à 20000€


----------



## Mr.Henrique (5 Jan 2019 às 10:46)

Bom dia. 

A ideia seria encontrar algo relativamente fiável e que forneça as informações , sem entrar em loucuras €€€. 

Tinha visto estações que rondam os 300€ mas não me pareceu que conseguisse controlar remotamente.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jan 2019 às 22:01)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Boa tarde caríssimos,
> 
> Em Mondim de Basto foi implementada uma webcam no alto do famoso Monte da Sra. da Graça.
> ...
> ...



Como existe rede Wireless, se calhar o mais fácil e mais fiavel seria:
Uma Davis Vantage e um WifiLogger destes aqui, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/wifilogger-nova-alternativa-ao-davis-weatherlink-ip.9905/  para o envio dos dados pra internet através dessa rede WiFi. Não precisas de computador pra nada, exceto no início pra configurações, evidentemente!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (5 Jan 2019 às 23:42)

Impecável . Muito obrigado. 

Já agora , algum revendedor em Portugal? Da estação e do módulo WiFi.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Jan 2019 às 23:54)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Impecável . Muito obrigado.
> 
> Já agora , algum revendedor em Portugal? Da estação e do módulo WiFi.


costumo encomendar as estações aqui:
http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/
https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/accessoires-weerstations/davis/


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2019 às 08:27)

RedeMeteo disse:


> costumo encomendar as estações aqui:
> http://www.weerstationkopen.nl/
> https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/accessoires-weerstations/davis/



Bom dia,

Com as despesas de envio para Portugal, os alemães são menos caros
https://www.wetterladen.de/wetterstation-davis-vue-6250-eu?c=0


----------

